
Documents expose how Hollywood promotes war on behalf of the Pentagon, CIA and NSA - bmj1
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/exclusive-documents-expose-direct-us-military-intelligence-influence-on-1-800-movies-and-tv-shows-36433107c307
======
ionised
Propaganda is just as pervasive in the west as it is in the the various
totalitarian regimes around the world where we see the more overt and
sometimes comical (from our perspective) types of propaganda.

It's just a lot more subtle here.

